
Show HN: Learn Pure React – An Interactive Deep Dive into the Basics of React.js - dceddia
https://www.educative.io/collection/5661736652767232/5629499534213120
======
r_singh
So if I take this course and want to deploy a React app, will I have to use
create react app, or will I have to acquaint myself with webpack?

~~~
dceddia
The course relies on Create React App, and does not delve into deploying to
production. CRA does have a "build" command (npm run build) so you can use it
to generate files suitable for deployment.

~~~
r_singh
That's great, this should be helpful for people to get up and running with
React without getting bogged down by the tools/config. Just my honest feedback
though: The lesson "Why Just React" should be a part of the preview. It would
be hard for me to pay for the tutorial without that information.

Anyway, I've just completed the free React Fundamentals course on
reacttraining.com by Tyler McGinnis. What resource would you recommend to dive
deeper with React (learn best practices to make complex web applications)?

Thanks!

~~~
dceddia
Thanks for the feedback - I updated it to make that available for preview.

I would recommend checking out Egghead.io if you haven't. They've got a lot of
courses covering a range of stuff. Specifically, if you want to get into
Redux, Dan Abramov's courses [0] [1] are great. Dan is the creator of Redux
and a great teacher too. They're meant to be taken in order and they're
available for free.

[0] [https://egghead.io/courses/getting-started-with-
redux](https://egghead.io/courses/getting-started-with-redux)

[1] [https://egghead.io/courses/building-react-applications-
with-...](https://egghead.io/courses/building-react-applications-with-
idiomatic-redux)

~~~
r_singh
Thank you! I never noticed that these were free courses, I just assumed that
they were paid with Egghead pro.

Edit: I tried previewing that lesson but still can't. It says this lesson is
not part of preview; I even deleted my browser cache, didn't work.

~~~
dceddia
Sorry about that, and sorry for the delay - it should be available for
preview, for real now :)

I had hit "Save" but I didn't hit "Publish". Oops.

